# Mia is 16 weeks old today! Update and ?'s



## Mia's Grammy (Jul 27, 2012)

He everyone!

Sorry I have not posted lately. However I am on here everyday reading and learning from all of yall's wonderful advice. I also of course love all the pics and videos. I have not figured out how to post a video or attach the pic to the new thread yet but I have added a few pics to our album. While Mia biting habit is not yet completely under control it is getting better than it was....:blush: She has learned how to sit when she wants to go out so I can put her leash on easier, laydown and tonight she learned to roll over!!!:aktion033: I guess I need to figure out how to introduce her "COOKIE" (really a healthy puppy treat just don't tell her) into how NOT TO BITE because she will do anything for her "COOKIE" !!! Any suggestions???


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Personally, I think you only need to teach puppies not to bite *hard*. They simply outgrow the need to chew everything they touch. I never worried about it, even though when Ray was a puppy my hands and arms were always scratched or bitten. He out-grew it...period.


----------



## Mia's Grammy (Jul 27, 2012)

Hi Sylvia, 

I agree puppy chewing and mouthing is acceptable but however biting that hurts is not and while It is easier for me to tolerate and make her behave it's no so easy for other family members and friends.  Teaching her to not bite *hard is what I need help with....period? *


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

She sounds pretty normal. They bite everything for sure. Mine all outgrew it before I knew it. Just give her a chew, not sure but I don't think a 16 week old will be able to understand there are differents kinds of biting. Just biting period. If she is like any of the 3 Maltese I have had you will just have to wait it out. Unless someone has training advice. I just gave mine a Nyla-bone and that kept them busy for a bit. They are teething like mad so it's impossible for them not to bite / chew.

PS
Susan-I see there is another biting thread today, maybe there will be advise there for you.


----------



## Mia's Grammy (Jul 27, 2012)

Thanks Kandis,
I did read the other thread and liked the positive reinforcement. Mia trains so well with the smallest of treats, if she even smells a speck of one in my hand she is so attentive and ready to train I just thought someone else may have used treats for teaching not to bite hard and would be able to share how they may have incorporated it. She is on her 2nd nyla bone! lol  I even picked her up two puppy deer antlers to try out. Her attention span does not last that long with any one object however :/ She loves her puppy Kong with peanut butter, not sure how much PB she should have though?


----------



## Mia's Grammy (Jul 27, 2012)

Oh I forgot one other question I had. Do Maltese have their tales cut when they are puppies?


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

No susan, Maltese don't have any thing cut off. Is something wrong with her tail? I would do research or post threads about what is acceptable for a puppy to eat as well. Not sure about the antlers. ? I'd stick with chew toys if she were mine. They can choke easily too. You may want to do some reading on Maltese in general. I had a great book when I got Sammie. I posted a lot. Glad your here. You will get lots of great help. I did. Great sticky threads on Vaccines, another topic to bone up on for future ref when you get to the vet. 
Didn't mean to get off topic Susan, guess its late for me. Lol.


----------



## Mia's Grammy (Jul 27, 2012)

Kandis,
Yeah I was reading about some views on the shots. Mia has had 3 so far and is scheduled for her Rabie on Thursday. Dogs in Va have to have Rabie by 4 months. Any advice on shots? Her Breeder cut the tip of her tail off???? With a kitchen knife if I remember correctly she told me she normally let a friend of hers do it with a butcher knife but she was too busy so she tried it and only cut the very tip off?


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Omg. I've never heard of anything like that being done before. Only dew claws. I don't know how to respond to that. 
There are sticky threads on vaccines recomendations here. Most here give only one shot, 2 weeks apart. When I am buying something for my Maltese, I would post and ask for opinions before I bought it. That helped me.


----------



## Mia's Grammy (Jul 27, 2012)

kandis,
I will check her dew claws in the AM when she is awake. I don't know if this breeder had taken her to the vet at all. I took her as soon as we could get her in a 6 weeks we had only had her 2 days. The Vet we have is doing her shots like 6,12,14 weeks then rabie at 16 wks then I want to say 6mths? I will look at her health record at what has been given. Thanks again Kandis for the replies


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

You don't need to worry about dew claws. Just saying they do that sometimes when newborn. Why did she cut her tail? If she is doing this and it's wrong that's abuse. I'd report her. Plus she should not be sold till 12 weeks old. Prob good you got her out of that woman's care. Just reading between lines here.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Tail docking is NOT supposed to be done on Maltese. It is not within the breed standard and is actually considered animal cruelty in certain countries.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Marisa,
I thougt so. So sad.


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

Aww she sounds so sweet and you're making progress already  congratulations:chili:. Like the other members said, I think it's pretty normal about the biting, but what worked with Cici is that whenever she bit me hard I would do a loud and deep "BOH" sound (not sure how to spell the sound), but it's supposed to sound like the mommy when she gets bitten hard by any of her pups. The trainer told me about that. You can also do the puppy sound (the sound the brothers and sisters make when they get bitten hard) and its a loud and high pitched "YIP". I tried the "YIP" with cici but it didn't work, she just ignored it, so then I tried the deep "BOH" and that got her attention. After I had her attention for just one second, I would imedietally get up and turn my back to her, then after 5-10 seconds I went back to playing with her. And I just kept repeating the process untill she realized biting hard hurts. 

Something else you could do is if it's getting too "out of control" you could just give her a bully stick, dogs usually love those and it keeps their mouths busy, especially puppies because it lasts longer. I started giving Cici bully sticks when she was 20 weeks (I would have done it sooner if I knew of them), and it really helped her fulfill her need to chew. 

Goodluck and enjoy her puppyhood  


Sent from Cici🐶 & Nora👩
❤💋


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

Mia's Grammy said:


> Kandis,
> Yeah I was reading about some views on the shots. Mia has had 3 so far and is scheduled for her Rabie on Thursday. Dogs in Va have to have Rabie by 4 months. Any advice on shots? Her Breeder cut the tip of her tail off???? With a kitchen knife if I remember correctly she told me she normally let a friend of hers do it with a butcher knife but she was too busy so she tried it and only cut the very tip off?


I just read this, that is really sad, I feel bad for the puppy when during that process  I don't know why anyone would do that. I think maybe you should report her maybe to animal services? Or ask the vet what you should do about it . Good thing she's with you now


Sent from Cici🐶 & Nora👩
❤💋


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh my gosh!!! Cut the tip of her tail????? I have 2 Yorkies, and they dock their tail when newborn, but not Maltese ! Their tails are one of their beautiful features! Dewey is 17 weeks, and he's still biting. They will get past this. He hasn't lost any baby teeth yet(well as of last week) How much does Mia weigh now? Boy I'm glad that you got her away from that breeder! It sounds like she has a wonderful home now! I use bully sticks also. Dewey chews away, but can't get pieces off, when I hold him I also have a bully stick in my hand! LOL


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Furbabies mom said:


> Oh my gosh!!! Cut the tip of her tail????? I have 2 Yorkies, and they dock their tail when newborn, but not Maltese ! Their tails are one of their beautiful features! Dewey is 17 weeks, and he's still biting. They will get past this. He hasn't lost any baby teeth yet(well as of last week) How much does Mia weigh now? Boy I'm glad that you got her away from that breeder! It sounds like she has a wonderful home now! I use bully sticks also. Dewey chews away, but can't get pieces off, when I hold him I also have a bully stick in my hand! LOL


Those teeth are sharp.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Please do NOT Give your little fluffs the NYLABONE Resin bone to chew on!!! Once they get ingested into their stomachs that can cause major damage. Our Snuggles used to always chew on them and we could not figure out why she would always throw up afterwards. Well, after reading a good many articles regarding Nylabones and what they can do, we stopped immediately!!! I hope that you heed my advice since there have been dogs who have died because the Nylabones


----------

